# Arriving At Fort Jackson Reception Station



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are some on this forum who missed the chance to be warriors, for whatever reason.

The following is the arrival of raw recruits to the reception center. This is just the beginning of the process of forging a Soldier.
This is not even Basic Training. That begins in a few days. This is easy, just processing in.

I know you old farts like me will watch this, and smile. We have been there. We have done this. And for me anyway, a certain sense of pride of accomplishment comes out. 
Enjoy.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ft. McClellan, June 1982. Medical at Montgomery's AAFES station embellished my weight so the records would indicate I weighed enough.

When the drill sergeant stepped aboard the infamous "bus," calmly said some things nobody caught because we were all wondering who would be the first to be killed and his entrails eaten in front of us all as a warning to the survivors, and then yelled to get off his bus, we all grabbed our duffle bags and jumped to the senter aisle. Being the runt, I was shoved down, but got back up and behind the one who knocked me down. As he got to the door and was stepping out, I saw the glassy-polished jump boot find its way underneath his boot, and I knew it belonged to the gorilla of a drill sergeant. The next few minutes were not pretty or pleasant for that kid. I sure was glad he shoved his way in front of me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fort Jackson, January 2, 1968. 
Back then the Drill Sergeants could still curse, they weren't supposed to "strike" a recruit, but there were different interpretations of that rule.

Then down to Fort Gordon, Georgia for 8 weeks of BCIT - Basic Combat Infantry Training. And that's what it was, because back then "every man is a rifleman first" regardless of what your MOS was going to be.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah I remember very clearly. My 17th birthday hoping on a plane by myself and heading down to Fort Jackson. Course it was back in the early 80's. Coming from WI the fricken heat darn near killed me, June through August. 

Remember thinking how bad this sucked the first week. Then we met our DI's and it was a whole other level for the rest of the summer. By the end I was having a ball, kind of miss it. Sure straightened me out.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Fort Polk, January 9th, 1975. I was 17.

****eth not around, check thy gig line, for if ****ery is detected, Drill Sergeant Oglin will rise from his grave and kill us _all_.

{shudder...}


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I still check my gig line today, in the mirror, before leaving the house.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I still check my gig line today, in the mirror, before leaving the house.


LOL! I'm glad to read that! I have that same ailment.

My work boots have a shine on them. I don't spit shine, but they are shined. The older vets take note of this, even though they don't follow suit. For good reason as it isn't as easy for them to bend over and polish their boots/shoes.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Fort Jackson, January 2, 1968.
> Back then the Drill Sergeants could still curse, they weren't supposed to "strike" a recruit, but there were different interpretations of that rule.
> 
> Then down to Fort Gordon, Georgia for 8 weeks of BCIT - Basic Combat Infantry Training. And that's what it was, because back then "every man is a rifleman first" regardless of what your MOS was going to be.


Then where did you go


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Relaxing Jackson. Definitely glad I went to knox for bct.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is the coffee and donuts? Why is that Sargent feller being so mean? It's way to early in the morning for push ups. When is break time? Can I ask for a furlough at break time? When do I get my Purple Heart medal? He told us to turn off our phones, I was going to tweet! They haven't shown us our safe place yet. How much am I getting paid again? I am only here for the sex change operation I want. Can I sign up to be in the band, they don't get shot at. What time is it, and when is quitting time? I hope I can get an extra pillow. Can I call my significant other now? My safe place has to be close by. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will say there is a reason I am dress correctly in public to this day. Some of that stuff stays with you all your life.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

looking at those boys attempt a push up was funny. I was doing one armed push ups at 13 or 14 I think. Holy crap, them boys are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> looking at those boys attempt a push up was funny. I was doing one armed push ups at 13 or 14 I think. Holy crap, them boys are in for a world of hurt.


Its basic training they will get better by the end of the ten weeks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

whitedeath81 said:


> Its basic training they will get better by the end of the ten weeks.


I have no doubt they will. Point is, how do you get to be 18, go through all of high school, decide you want to be a soldier, and not be able to do a couple of push ups? My wrestling couch and football couch had me doing proper push ups in 7th grade. Do they not do gym in school anymore?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was there almost 30 years ago, I still remember Drill Sergeants Allard and Trammer.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Remember the President's Physical Fitness Challenge? Back in the 70's they worked us like DOGS. Warm up? Run a dang mile... with coach's foot breaking off in your ass if you lag. Burpees. Push-ups. Rope climb. Now that you can't lift your arms, we'll play dodge ball... and you crybabies will catch one in the teeth. You know... GYM CLASS. Don't like it? More arm work: atomic wedgies. The junior high gym used to be a jungle where boys went to be either inspired or killed. Now they probably watch birds for exercise. We're doomed as a species.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Ft. Jackson 1980 in Oct, SSG Hector was our Drill, made myself a target with peach fuzz growing on my chin and upper lip. Thank god I was in shape. Ft. Sam Houston for Combat Medic AIT and then onto Ft Ord.

Was issued the brown khaki uniform to be told a month later it was no longer authorized for wear.

Remembering my waist size then makes me chuckle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Where is the coffee and donuts? Why is that Sargent feller being so mean? It's way to early in the morning for push ups. When is break time? Can I ask for a furlough at break time? When do I get my Purple Heart medal? He told us to turn off our phones, I was going to tweet! They haven't shown us our safe place yet. How much am I getting paid again? I am only here for the sex change operation I want. Can I sign up to be in the band, they don't get shot at. What time is it, and when is quitting time? I hope I can get an extra pillow. Can I call my significant other now? My safe place has to be close by. :tango_face_grin:


Thanks, P.O. !!!
This is the first post I read this morning and it made my day!! :vs_laugh::tango_face_smile::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

whitedeath81 said:


> Then where did you go


Fort Lee, Virginia for AIT. 
Summer of 68 to Fort Carson, Colorado for my first duty station.
One winter in Colorado was too darn cold for this Florida Boy, volunteered for Vietnam.

Was sent to Quang Tri Province, the northernmost. Our 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) was on loan to the Marine Corps and operated with them from Khe Sahn to the South China Sea.


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> whitedeath81 said:
> 
> 
> > Its basic training they will get better by the end of the ten weeks.
> ...


Times have changed and ill give credit to them for doing something with their lives.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to Fort Knox for Basic in May 1975, then to Fort Sill for 13B AIT, and that was a long time ago. It is incredible for me to even think about it, I remember everything, but it is passing away.
It was a different time and place.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I went to Fort Knox for Basic in May 1975, then to Fort Sill for 13B AIT, and that was a long time ago. It is incredible for me to even think about it, I remember everything, but it is passing away.
> It was a different time and place.


13 Bravo, or as your trade was known "cannon cocker " or "gun bunny".
Red Leg is a title that is earned, never given. It can not be bought or inherited.
Thank you for your service.

Ps - check my signature line for a quote from Napoleon


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 13 Bravo, or as your trade was known "cannon cocker " or "gun bunny".
> Red Leg is a title that is earned, never given. It can not be bought or inherited.
> Thank you for your service.


Yes, I was a Cannon Cocker, aka, Gun Bunny; and my battalion had nukes, stored at Giessen FRG. It was a pretty hard corps battalion in ways, with 155mm howitzers.
Thank you for thanking me, and thank you for your service.:laugh: I am not being flippant there, thanks.

"Leave the artillerymen alone, they are an obstinate lot." Napoleon​


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 13 Bravo, or as your trade was known "cannon cocker " or "gun bunny".
> Red Leg is a title that is earned, never given. It can not be bought or inherited.
> Thank you for your service.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitedeath81 (Mar 13, 2019)

13b monkey pull string


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, I was a Cannon Cocker, aka, Gun Bunny; and my battalion had nukes, stored at Giessen FRG. It was a pretty hard corps battalion in ways, with 155mm howitzers.
> Thank you for thanking me, and thank you for your service.:laugh: I am not being flippant there, thanks.
> 
> "Leave the artillerymen alone, they are an obstinate lot." Napoleon​


Stateside I was in HHB 46th FA Group. We had the open mount 8" and 175MM self propelled guns, I think they were M107 and M108.
Our arty in Nam was the 5/4 FA Battalion and had the 155 self propelled M109.

My friend, whether you served in war or peace, combat zone Or CONUS, we are Brothers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

whitedeath81 said:


> Times have changed and ill give credit to them for doing something with their lives.


I will give them that credit as well.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I still check my gig line today, in the mirror, before leaving the house.


Oh yes, I do the same.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Fort Jackson 23 August-1 October 1983 A-7-2 3rd platoon, 3rd squad remember like it was yesterday.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Stateside I was in HHB 46th FA Group. We had the open mount 8" and 175MM self propelled guns, I think they were M107 and M108.
> Our arty in Nam was the 5/4 FA Battalion and had the 155 self propelled M109.
> 
> My friend, whether you served in war or peace, combat zone Or CONUS, we are Brothers.


Thank you for the acknowledgement concerning service. I did not see combat, not in Vietnam anyway. But I have been in some do or die fights here in America.

I did not see any 8 inch guns in FRG, all of the big guns that I saw were 175's, and they were open mount SP. I drove a 548, without a canopy, so that the .50 could be manned, and it rained on my precious hide, more than once. It is always raining in Germany.


----------



## Maint1517 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh man! That brings back memories!!! I never will forget the morning I got off that bus at Fort Jackson for basic. Then AIT at Fort Bliss. 
Remember tank hill at Jackson? God, those sand fleas!
2nd Battalion, 263rd ADA


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ft. Dix for basic Sept 1960. DI was a Sgt. Skipper, Korean war vet, and a tough bastard.

He would drink in his room on friday and saturday night, then bring hell upon us in the middle of the night.

AIT and BUT at Ft. Jackson after that.

Was supposed to go to Comm school but caught pneumonia and was recycled the last week of basic.

Missed the school start.

Pictures of me on one of the TRAINFIRE ranges;

Second from left in second photo.

They were taken because I put the rounds all in the black at 100 and 300 on the KD range.

I use to hunt chuck in those distances with a Mod. 70 HB in 220 swift prior to going in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ft. Dix for basic Sept 1960. DI was a Sgt. Skipper, Korean war vet.
> 
> AIT and BUT at Ft. Jackson after that.
> 
> ...


Our Senior Drill Sergeant was a Korean War infantry vet of the 7th Infantry Division, aka "The Bayonet Division". Maybe that is why we were relentlessly drilled in The Spirit Of The Bayonet. Not just a class or two, but almost every day.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I got off the bus at Great Lakes RTC. at like 2am. I finally got to sleep at 3 or 4. I looked out the window at the January snow drifts wondering just how bad I screwed up. An hour later my 8 week nightmare began. I look back on it fondly, sort of, now. They were the best years of our lives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my Basic platoon, whenever someone screwed up, he was dropped for pushups. Then, the rest of the platoon would have to do pushups as well, for "letting him screw up."
There was one guy who was just a mess. Couldn't do anything right. We did so many pushups for that guy I began to hate him.
He never graduated, he was sent away to a special training company and I never saw him again.
For years, my hatred festered. His name was burned into my brain, in fact the only name I remembered from Basic.

Then, about 15 or 20 years ago, I learned about McNamara's top secret Project 100,000. 
Vietnam was chewing up men at a tremendous rate. Draft dodgers were dodging, hiding in school, running to Canada, getting doctor's notes. Joining the reserves. 
America was facing a manpower crisis.
So, without going public, McNamara had the draft standards lowered, for both physical and mental. The theory was low IQ men would be sent to Nam as infantry trigger pullers. And, ultimately almost 300,000 low IQ men were drafted.

When I read that, I immediately realized that Barry was one of those men. And I began to understand. I don't know whatever happened to Barry, I searched for his name on the Vietnam Memorial and it wasn't there. 
I hope he made it, and today is a grandfather somewhere, living a happy life. I would love to buy him a cup of coffee and apologize.

The things that old soldiers remember..........................................


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my Basic platoon, whenever someone screwed up, he was dropped for pushups. Then, the rest of the platoon would have to do pushups as well, for "letting him screw up."
> There was one guy who was just a mess. Couldn't do anything right. We did so many pushups for that guy I began to hate him.
> He never graduated, he was sent away to a special training company and I never saw him again.
> For years, my hatred festered. His name was burned into my brain, in fact the only name I remembered from Basic.
> ...


I am more honored to know you with every post you make, sir.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my Basic platoon, whenever someone screwed up, he was dropped for pushups. Then, the rest of the platoon would have to do pushups as well, for "letting him screw up."
> There was one guy who was just a mess. Couldn't do anything right. We did so many pushups for that guy I began to hate him.
> He never graduated, he was sent away to a special training company and I never saw him again.
> For years, my hatred festered. His name was burned into my brain, in fact the only name I remembered from Basic.
> ...


Those sorts of simple souls are among God's favorites. May God bless him.


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

I went to Ft. Jackson in June of 1985. This video makes me want to go back in the Army.


----------

